# What is a bezel for a flashlight?



## mudskipper (Aug 29, 2005)

I was looking up parts for my PT 40 and I came upon a bezel at Brightguy.com. What is a bezel?


----------



## greenLED (Aug 29, 2005)

the bezel is the "head" of the flashlight.


----------



## elgarak (Aug 29, 2005)

From Merriam-Webster dictionary:


> Main Entry: be·zel
> Pronunciation: 'bE-z&l, 'be-
> Function: noun
> Etymology: probably from dialect form of French biseau bezel, from Middle French
> ...



To us, definition 1 applies. In flashaholic terms, it's the ring that holds the lens in place. So it's the very front of the flashlight.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 29, 2005)

That's not quite how I define a flashlight bezel.

The bezel of a flashlight "head" that screws onto the body (rather than just the ring (if there is one) that retains the window)

These are bezels:




And the bezels are labelled:






This may not be the dictionay definition but it's what "bezel" means round here.

Al


----------



## greenLED (Aug 29, 2005)

I was referring to the same thing as Al. I think of what elgarak points out as a "bezel ring", regardless of what the dictionary says.


----------

